# Dreistigkeit von Passanten



## ExoriLukas (10. April 2009)

Hallo ,
Hatte heute Nachmittag eigentlich vor am Vereinsee einige Rotaugen bzw Brassen zu fangen .. doch sowas wie heute ist mir noch nciht passiert. 
Ich saß etwa 10 Min am Angelplatz und dann spazierte ein Ehepaar mit 3 Hunden ganz gemütlich an mir vorbei und ließ ohne ein Wort zu sagen einen ihrer 3 Hunde stumpf ins wasser , keine 2m von meiner Stelle entfernt .. Aufforderrungen , dies bitte zu unterlassen waren vergebens .. das passierte mir am heutigen Tage einige male öfters . Wie dreißt kann man eigentlich sein .. ?
Ist das bei euch schonmal vorgekommen , oder ist das ein Einzelfall ?.

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## südhesse (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

du das passiert öfters mach dich mal schlau bei meinem alten verein war e verboten zu baden und auch die hunde ins wasser zu lassen wenn sie sich gar icht beleeren lassen musst du mit ner anzeige drohen das hilft meistens


----------



## gründler (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Es ist gerade* Brut und Setz-zeit Alle Hunde haben an der Leine zu sein laut Gesetz!*
*Ausser da wo kein Revier öffentlich erlaubt Privat etc.*

lg


----------



## ExoriLukas (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

das ist mir bekannt , mein vater ist selber Jäger .. er hat mir auch vorgeschlagen einfach mit einer Anzeige zu drohen .


----------



## südhesse (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

du hast sogar teoretisch das recht die pasanten solange vor ort "fest zu halten" bis die polizei da ist wie ist das bei euch im verein gereglt? stehen dort schilder wo darauf hingewiesen wird?


----------



## gründler (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Dann melde es dem Revierinhaber,oder klär die leute mal auf das das bis zu 5000€ Strafe kosten kann.

Wir fahren seit tagen regelmässig kontrollieren ob sich die leute dran halten,leider gibt es immer wieder Besitzer die nix juckt.

lg


----------



## ExoriLukas (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

nein , es stehen lediglich 4 Schilder am See , auf den zu lesen ist das es ein Fischereigewässer ist und das baden , campen und feuer machen verboten ist.


----------



## Basti94 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Vom Teich verweisen...
Is ja ein "Privatteich"
Es gehört schließlich den FV
Hatten wir Sonntag auch bei uns drauf hingewiesen und 
weg waren die


----------



## ExoriLukas (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Ja , wird vorraussichtlich die beste Lösung sein ..


----------



## Andal (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Da gibts ein ganz simples Mittel. Nicht mit den Leuten diskutieren, oder streiten, sondern sie warnen.

"Um Gottes Willen, ihre armen Hunde. Da im Wasser ist alles voller Glasscherben!!!"

Glaubt mir, die rufen alle ihre Fiffis zurück, darauf läßt es keiner ankommen!


----------



## SimonHH (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Piscator schrieb:


> Da gibts ein ganz simples Mittel. Nicht mit den Leuten diskutieren, oder streiten, sondern sie warnen.
> 
> "Um Gottes Willen, ihre armen Hunde. Da im Wasser ist alles voller Glasscherben!!!"
> 
> Glaubt mir, die rufen alle ihre Fiffis zurück, darauf läßt es keiner ankommen!






:q #6


----------



## Forellenzemmel (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hallo, 

sicherlich werdet Ihr das Ehepaar samt Hunden mit Fug und Recht von dem Vereinssee verweisen können - notfalls mit der Polizei.

... nur wem ist damit gedient? Das besagte Ehepaar nutzt das Gewässer zum spazierengehen und als Auslauf für die Köter - Du nutzt das zum Angeln, wie es ja auch sein soll!

So leid es mir tut, soetwas kann man nur sinnvoll intern regeln, vielleicht sollte sich der Gewässerwart mal einspannen lassen. Fährst du da "große Geschütze" auf, gibts nen fetten Leserbrief und es heißt "Schon wieder diese Angler - machen unser schönes Biotop kaputt!"

Wenn es irgendwie geht, würde ich versuchen bei der Geschichte nicht auf Eskalation zu gehen - bringt meist nur Ärger!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## BastiHessen (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Das hab ich heute an meinem Hausgewässer dem Main auch mehrmals gehabt. GEnauso unverschämt find ich sind die Kids die keine 4 Meter von dir entfernt genüsslich Steine ohne Ende ins Wasser pfeffern. Ich hab dann abgebrochen und bin mit nem Hals heimgegangen...


----------



## ExoriLukas (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

@ bastiHessen ,
dasselbe Problem mit den Kids hatte ich auch , nur was will man machen .. Eltern waren natürlich dabei , und wenn ich dann ankomme und vernünftig reden will .. drohen diese einem sofort mit ner Anzeige und halten sich für heldenhaft ..


----------



## Krabbenfänger (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Moin,
ja als Angler wird man ständig von Passanten belästigt am schlimmsten finde ich diese Vollidioten die 2 Meter neben einem die Enten füttern obwohl überall Schilder sind wo steht das das verboten ist.
Oder diese Aushilfs Schimpansen die am Kanal von den Feilern und Spundwänden springen.
Einen davon hatte ich schon an der Montage gehabt,leider nur in der Badehose gehakt...schade das der nicht richtig gesessen hat.


----------



## Colophonius (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hi

Definitiv kein Einzelfall:
Heute erlebt:
Dreistigkeit 1:
Hund pinkelt kurz an meinen Fahrrandanhänger (Reviermarkieren?!) , Hundebsitzer grinst nur und fährt weiter. Ich war kurz davor "unfreundliche" Dinge in ihre Richtung zu schreien

Dreistigkeit 2:
Anderer Hund muss natürlich da, wo wir angeln, ans Wasser. Geht unter meiner Rute lang und sprintet los. Natürlich hing er noch in meiner Schnur und reißt die Rute vom Ständer... 
Nichtmal entschuldigt hat sich der Besitzer.


Dreistigkeit 3:
Hinter uns läuft ein Ehepaar und fragt ihren Mann, wie annormal man sein muss zu angeln. |uhoh:


positives (lustiges) Erlebnis des Tages:

Als ich mal wieder einen ca. 20cm langen Brassen gefangen hatte, haben hinter uns ein Pärchen geguckt. Die Frau hat ganz mitleidig gesagt, dass der Fisch jetzt sicher stirbt und war wohl sehr froh, als ich den Brassen schnell abgehakt und released habe. ("Der lässt den ja wieder schwimmen!" war ihr Kommentar)


Fazit:
Langsam sehne ich mich nach einem sehr einsamen Gewässer oder nach einer Gummizelle


----------



## Master Hecht (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Ist doch normal wobei ich eher die ruhigeren sachen erlebt hat, wie zum Beispiel Kommentare hier gibts doch gar keine Fische obwohl ich grade einen drille. Dann noch hier darf man gar nicht angeln oder ihr fangt sicher Krautsalat oder sowas...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Forellenzemmel (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

na Leute#h,

selbst diese "Vollpfosten" haben alles Recht der Welt, nicht umzäunte Angelgewässer aufzusuchen - also bleibt mal auf dem Teppich.
Ich hab auch schon mal den anderen Fall erlebt: Mitten im Hochsommer versucht da ein Angler mitten im Badestrand (ausgewiesener Badestrand!!!) aufgrund seiner Tageskarte die störenden Badegäste zu vertreiben... In seinem Dumpfsinn rief er #d allerernstes die Polizei an - kam aber "nur" der DLRG... war trotzdem teuer...

Wenn Fischereischeininhaber sich benehmen wie wildgewordene Handfeger... die müßten es eigentlich besser wissen als irgendwelche Hundigassiführer, wird auch immer son fieser Beigeschmack bleiben.

Nochmals, es gibt KEINE Guten - und in Zeiten des Catch&Relaese eh nicht mehr... da ist unsere Unschuld durchstochen worden

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Andal (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Also bei einigen meint man, sie gehen nicht zum fischen, sondern sie marschieren an die Front. Wo angelt ihr denn? Am Entenweiher im Beserlpark?

Selbst am ach so überlaufenen Rhein gibt es unzählige Stellen, wo man absolut ungestört fischen kann!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Piscator schrieb:


> Selbst am ach so überlaufenen Rhein gibt es unzählige Stellen, wo man absolut ungestört fischen kann!


 
Hast vollkommen Recht Piscator#h,

aber da muß man womöglich 800 Meter laufen...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Colophonius (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hi

Gegen Leute, die spazieren gehen, habe ich nichts. Auch nichts gegen Hundebesitzer, aber ich habe was gegen Passanten, die  durch ignorantes und störendes Verhalten auffallen.
Ich angel ja auch nicht an der Hundebadestelle


----------



## Forellenzemmel (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich angel ja auch nicht an der Hundebadestelle


 
Und genau da ist das Problem! Wie definierst Du eine Hundebadestelle?

Jetzt mal ohne Qatsch und Soße - das sind mißliebige Themen des Angleralltags - ist so wie es ist. Machen kannst du gar nichts - aber lernen damit umzugehen...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Krabbenfänger (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Piscator schrieb:


> Also bei einigen meint man, sie gehen nicht zum fischen, sondern sie marschieren an die Front. Wo angelt ihr denn? Am Entenweiher im Beserlpark?
> 
> Selbst am ach so überlaufenen Rhein gibt es unzählige Stellen, wo man absolut ungestört fischen kann!


Ne ich angel nicht an irgendeinem Entenweiher im Stadtpark sondern an der Sechs Seen Platte http://www.seen.de/seebi/seedetails/Sechs-Seen-Platte_Duisburg.html
Ich bin selber Hundebesitzer,lasse meinen Hund aber niemanden belästigen,wenn mir Leute entgegen kommen nehm ich den Hund an die Leine,auch wenn das nicht nötig wäre aber das verstehe ich als Höflichkeit.


----------



## Colophonius (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Und genau da ist das Problem! Wie definierst Du eine Hundebadestelle?



Hallo

Ich angel oft an einem See, der als "Naherholungsgebiet" in Münster gilt - es gibt viele Jogger etc. An dem See gibt es auch eine Badestelle für Hunde, 70% der Hundebesitzer "wässern" dort auch ihre Hunde. Ich würde mich doch da nicht mit der Angel hinsetzen, selbst wenn dort viele Fische wären / sind (noch nicht getestet)

 Wenn mich Leute einfach fragen, ob es hier Fische gibt, ob man die essen kann, oder oder, kann es sein, dass es ein bisschen nervt, es ist aber nicht schlimm, damit muss ich rechnen, wenn ich dort angle und ich habe als kleiner Junge auch immer alle Angler gefragt, ob sie schon was gefangen haben. 

Was mich stört ist diese Unverschämtheit mancher Leute. Wenn mein Hund Ruten umschmeißt, kann man sich doch wenigstens Entschuldigen, oder? Einfach das ganze zu ignorieren halte ich für sehr Dreist #t


----------



## Forellenzemmel (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Ich bin selber Hundebesitzer,lasse meinen Hund aber niemanden belästigen,wenn mir Leute entgegen kommen nehm ich den Hund an die Leine,auch wenn das nicht nötig wäre aber das verstehe ich als Höflichkeit.


 
Das ist löblich von Dir#h,

mir persönlich macht eher die Hundeschxxse ein Problem... 50 Meter vom letzten Haus liegen meine Teiche und die ersten 10 brauchst nicht mal aufpassen... aber dann #q#q#q, nichts gegen die Tiere... aber die Besitzer - blöderweise erwisch ich nie einen - und kennen tu ich die alle!


----------



## Andal (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

@ Krabbenfänger:

Als Hundebesitzer geht man solche Begegnungen eh ganz anders an. Ich habe selber zwei Tölen und immer schon Hunde gehabt.#6

Bei Spaziergängern vom Typ Labersack reicht meistens schon ein unguter Blick oder ein paar Sätze, dann trotteln sie eh ab.

Folgenden Dialog führe ich öfter:

S: Was geht?

I: Der Wind!

S: Nein. Ob was beißt?

I: Ja. Ich!

Und schon ist wieder Stille über den Wassern. |supergri


----------



## Forellenzemmel (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich angel oft an einem See, der als "Naherholungsgebiet" in Münster gilt #t


 
Ich hab mal Drei Jahre in Münster sehr zufrieden gelebt, allerdings da nie geangelt - als Sauerländer ist man eher wählerisch... Kein Zielfisch für mich dabei...


----------



## Socafischer (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hallo Freunde es ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich wenn man am Wasser sitzt und in Ruhe fischen will,und es kommen solche Vorfälle vor das man Probleme mit Passanten und derern Haustieren bekommen kann. Ich würde ganz einfach versuchen solchen Publikumsverkehrstrecken zu vermeiden,sofern es irgendwie nur geht wir können nicht erwarten das ein normaler Mensch der vom Angeln nichts versteht den Verstand hat sich in unsre Lage zu versetzten. Ich hoffe jeder Angler in Deutschland hat solche Angeloasen wo man in Ruhe sein Hobby ausleben kann. Gruss Thomas


----------



## Krabbenfänger (10. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Das ist löblich von Dir#h,
> 
> mir persönlich macht eher die Hundeschxxse ein Problem... 50 Meter vom letzten Haus liegen meine Teiche und die ersten 10 brauchst nicht mal aufpassen... aber dann #q#q#q, nichts gegen die Tiere... aber die Besitzer - blöderweise erwisch ich nie einen - und kennen tu ich die alle!


Moin Forellenzemmel,
das ist ein Problem der Besitzer,mein Hund würde nie auf Wege schei.en der macht nur im Unterholz.
Ist auch nicht mein erster Hund und alle meine Hunde haben das so gemacht,alles Erziehungsache.
Mein Hund würde auch nie an den Angelplatz machen,da mus ich immer 20-30 Meter weiter ans Gebüsch gehen.
@Piscator,
mir geht es ja nicht um die Laberköppe,damit kann ich leben aber manche Leute sind einfach nur nerfig,asozial und intollerant.
Mit denen kann ich nicht so gut leben.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hi! Hier bei uns am Rhein gibt es nicht einen Meter wo man dem Volk entkommen kann - muß man aber auch nicht; es stört die Fische nicht, wenn Hunde oder Kinder baden.
Was mich wirklich stört sind so Gestalten die mich ernsthaft ärgern wollen; ich hatte mal einen, der kam in einem einsamen und malerischen Steinbruch ans Ufer und begann meine Pose mit Faustgroßen Steinen zu bewerfen...einfach so - wir kannten uns gar nicht... - jetzt kennt er mich.... .
Alles in Allem empfinde ich Passanten eigentlich als angenehm - da habe ich schon viele nette Menschen kennen gelernt.. .
Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Wie immer im Leben:
Es gibt solche und solche (Angler wie Passanten....)....

Wäre es anders, wenn Hundebsitzer auch ne Prüfung machen müssten???


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre es anders, wenn Hundebsitzer auch ne Prüfung machen müssten???


 

Ganz eindeutig *Ja*. Im Gegensatz zur Anglerprüfung halte ich einen Hundeführerschein mit Sachkundenachweis für mehr als überfällig und notwendig. 
Man wird damit vor allem in Ballungsgebieten zwar nur geringe Änderungen was das " stören " angeht erreichen, generell aber ist da dringender Bedarf.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Ich hatte gestern erst meinen Hund beim Angeln dabei, und außerdem noch ein kleines Ridgebackbaby einer Bekannten. Das einzig nervige waren die Glasscherben an der Angelstelle mitten in der Pampa, irgendwelchen "Angler"kollegen sei gedankt. 

Wenn ich mir raussuchen müsste, was mich mehr nervt:
a.) ein fünfminütiges Hundebad 10 Meter neben meiner Stelle 
b.) einen Angler, der sich trotz kilometerweiser und leerer Angelstrecke direkt neben mich aufpflanzt und dort die nächsten 3 Stunden verweilt

dann tendiere ich ganz klar zu Antwort b.


----------



## TRANSformator (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz eindeutig *Ja*. Im Gegensatz zur Anglerprüfung halte ich einen Hundeführerschein mit Sachkundenachweis für mehr als überfällig und notwendig.
> Man wird damit vor allem in Ballungsgebieten zwar nur geringe Änderungen was das " stören " angeht erreichen, generell aber ist da dringender Bedarf.



Und genau das gibt es bereits, nur leider nicht verpflichtend.
Hab selbst einen Hund. Der ging von klein an in die Hundeschule. Letztlich haben wir 4 Hundeschulen durch. Zwei davon (die günstigeren) entsprachen nicht unserer Vorstellung....Einfach nur im Kreis auf ner großen Wiese war wenig produktiv. Die beiden anderen waren sehr teuer, aber auch gut. In der ersten war er bis ca 1 Jahr, in der zweiten dann als Junghund bis ca. 2,5 Jahre. Unter anderem wurde dort von uns ein "Hundeführerschein" gemacht, bei dem das Können des Hundeführers geprüft wird. Der Hund ist dabei erstmal nur zweitrangig und darf Fehler machen. Wichtig ist, dass der Mensch richtig reagiert.
Später wird dann noch eine Begleithundeprüfung gemacht, bei der dann sowohl der Mensch, als auch der Hund geprüft wird.
Diese gesamte Ausbildung hat insgesamt locker 1500 € gekostet, hat aber wahre Wunder gewirkt, ich kann wahrlich behaupten, dass ich den Hund unter Kontrolle habe. Wenn der bei mir bleiben soll, bleib er das auch und das ich den nicht zu fremden Leuten, also auch Anglern, laufen lasse, ist doch selbstverständlich.

Und genau das ist das Hauptproblem bei 90 % der Hundebesitzer. Während größere Hunde oft noch halbwegs erzogen sind, kennen diese kleinen Fußhupen das Wort Erziehung meist garnicht. So ein kleiner Hund richtet ja erstmal nicht so viel an, wenn der an der Leine zieht und kläfft, nervt das vll, ist aber halbwegs zu kontrollieren. Wenn da jetzt ein großer Hund an der Leine zieht und bellt, macht das schon mehr Ärger.

Ich musste beim Angeln auch schon oft erleben, wie unfähig und ignorant manche Hundebesitzer sind. Hab schon alle erlebt.....Hund, der meinen Futtereimer umwirft....Hund, der mir an meine Angeltasche pisst und Hund, der meine Ruten umwirft. Auf Ansprechen der Besitzer hab ich dann zu Hören bekommen, dass sie gleich die Polizei rufen (Wieso??????Tabletten vergessen zu nehmen?????). Andere reagieren garnicht erst.

Gerade Anfang dieser Woche hab ich beim Aalangeln wieder so ein Erlebnis gehabt. Saß da so und plötzlich kam so ein Teppichporsche (war so eine Jack-Russel) an und kläffte mich und meinen Hund wie blöd an. Hab mich dann nach dem Besitzer umgedreht und konnte niemanden sehen. Naja, hab versucht ihn zu verscheuchen, klappte aber nicht. Mein Hund ist nicht mal aufgestanden und hat nur blöd geguckt#c. Nach gefühlten 5 Minuten näherte sich dann eine ca 40-Jährige Frau und als sie 10 Meter von mir weg war, rief sie ihren "Rudi" in fragendem Ton zu sich. Rudi hatte aber keine Lust und hat sich nicht um sie gekümmert. Sie wartete und wartete.....passierte aber nichts. Dann fragt sie mich doch plötzlich ernsthaft, ob mich das stören würde.......Ich antwortete nur so: "Naja, wenn ich Angeln gehe, möchte ich eigentlich meine Ruhe und wenn mein Hund so penetrant wäre, hätte ich ihm wahrscheinlich schon dreimal die Stimmbänder entfernen lassen". Darauf meinte sie dann nur, dass der Hund immer so bellen würde, woraufhin ich ihr riet, sie solle härter durchgreifen (Wollte ja freundlich bleiben und ihr nen Tipp geben).
Als ich schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben hatte, dass Rudi irgendwann mal die Puste ausgeht, meinte sie dann, sie würde mal weiter gehen, vll würde Rudi dann ja hinterher kommen. Ich frage mich bis heute, wieso sie das Ding nicht einfach an die Leine genommen hat?!
Als sie dann geschätzte 100 Meter weg war und Rudi immer noch kläffend vor mir stand udn nicht auf ihr Rufen reagierte, hab ich das dann selbst in die Hand genommen. Kurzerhand aufgestanden, den kleinen Rudi mit dem Kaninchengriff im Nacken gepackt und das zappelnde, quieckende Vieh zu ihr gebracht. Sie guckt nur ganz blöd und sagte dann nur "Danke". Hab mich dann verabschiedet und das wars. Rudi hatte nach der kleinen Trageaktion auch keinen Bock mehr Bellen.

Eigentlich hüte ich mich davor, fremde Hunde anzupacken, weil man nie weiß, wie Hund und Besitzer reagieren. Aber da ist mir echt der Kragen geplatzt.....


Ansonsten hatte ich mit Passanten sowohl nette, komische, eigenartige, nervige und auch ärgerliche Begegnungen. Leute, die mich als Tiermörder beschimpfen, Leute die dumme Fragen stellen oder einem erklären wollen, wie man es zu machen hat etc.
Lustig fand ich mal ein Touristen-Fahrrad-Pärchen beim Spinnfischen. War grad beim Drillen eines Hechtes und die blieben fasziniert stehen. Als ich den Hecht dann gelandet hatte, meinte die Dame dann "Da hat aber die Familie jetzt satt zu essen". Das ganze aber nich einfach nur so daher gesagt, sondern richtig ernsthaft. Die war tatsächlich der Meinung, dass ich da angel, weil ich auf den Fisch als Nahrungsquelle angewiesen bin.
Da ich den Hecht nicht verwerten wollte, setzte ich den kurzerhand zurück und sie guckte mich mit großen Augen an und meinte "Und was essen Sie jetzt?".....Ich konnte mich vor Lachen nicht halten und fragte, ob ich so erbärmlich aussehen würde.....hatte nicht unbedingt Sonntagskleidung an, aber wie ein Obdachloser sah ich auch nicht gerade aus. Ihrem Mann war das übrigens äußerst peinlich.

Dann hab ich mir vor etlichen Jahren als Schüler mal ein bischen Geld verdient. Saß an einer stark fequentierten Stelle mit der Feederrute und hab ein paar Brassen gefangen. Irgendwann kam dann ein ca. 60 Jähriger und fing ein Gespräch mit mir an. Hatte zwei gute Brassen für den Räucherofen entnommen und der Typ wollte mir die auf Teufel komm raus abkaufen. Hab mich dann überreden lassen und ihm die zwei Brassen für 10 € mitgegeben.

Ansonsten halt noch die üblichen Passantenerlebnisse, die wohl jeder kennt.

Gruß


----------



## Lucius (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Es zeugt aber doch von enormer sozialer inkompetenz wenn man seinen Hund ohne zu fragen direkt an einer mit einem Angler besetzten Angelstelle ins Wasser lässt, da werd Ich auch schon mal verbal etwas heftiger im Umgang mit solchen engstirnigen ignoranten.

Das hat nichts mit einem "nichtverstehen" unsere Hobbys zu tun, das ist im eigentlichen Sinne des Wortes assozial und egozentrisch.#q
Jedes Gewässer bietet dem Hundebesitzer mit Sicherheit die möglichkeit seinen Hund 50 m weiter ins Wasser zu lassen, wenn man auf einen Angler trifft.

Ich denke das bei vielen ihr verhalten bestärkt wird von einer fehlenden Akzeptanz uns Anglern gegenüber, ich glaube viele glauben Sie haben damit auch noch was gutes getan, bzw. ihr ökologisches Gewissen befriedigt wenn Sie denken Sie hätten damit uns die Fische verscheucht.

Es ist letztendlich doch auch nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn man auf Rücksicht pocht und vorallem wenn der Hund mal ungestüm ans Wasser stürmt und etwas mitreisst oder im Wasser ist bevor der Besitzer reagieren kann (alles schon erlebt und kann auch mal passiern,Hab selbst 2 Schäferhunde ) dann zu erwarten das der Hundebesitzer den Anstand und die Kinderstube mitbringt sich zu entschuldigen.
Nur scheint das zuviel verlangt zu sein.
Denn auch da hab Ich schon die krassesten Gegenbeispiele erlebt:

Selbst ein Altherrenkajak mit 6 Opa´s, die beim ersten vorbeifahren mich und einen Kollegen gesehen hatten, beim wenden so dumm waren zum Ufer hin zu wenden und somit ca. 5 m näher am Ufer dann ein 2tes mal an uns vorbeiruderten und dabei meine nagelneue Feederrute hintersich herzogen ,waren sich nicht zu Blöde mich noch zu beschimpfen Ich hätte Sie ja sehen müssen und wäre derjenige gewesen, der hätte reagieren müssen, wobei die so schnell waren, das Ich hättte nie meine Angel eingeholt gehabt, bis die bei mir waren.....nicht ansatzweise die Größe und das Rückrat dann wenigsten zu einem fehler zu stehen...#d

Ich selbst angel fast nur noch an Stelle hier am Main, wo keine Schw..n hinkommt, nur entkommt man da nur den Fussgängern und nicht den Paddlern...:-((


----------



## Sofafischer (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hallo,

Ich finde das man schon mit Passanten reden kann und das auch nicht als störend anzusehen. mit manchen versteht man sich hallt mehr mit dem andern weniger... und wenn der passant dann zb nen radio laut anhatt kann man höflich sagen er solls leiser machen entweder er geht weiter machts leiser oder du zeigst ihm die teichordnung  wenn es wirklich nicht mehr mit reden geht nur Hunde sind da schon eher ein Thema.

Eine Hundeprüfung ist wirklich nötig Ich liebe Hunde und hatte bis vor kurzem auch einen. Sie ist nicht wie von ner Biene gestochen durch die gegend geschnüffelt. 
Sehr offt frag ich mich bei anderen wer eigentlich der rudelführer ist!? und ob der Hund überhaupt was merkt.
Die meisten Hunde sind einfach nicht erzogen.
lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Lucius schrieb:


> nur entkommt man da nur den Fussgängern und nicht den Paddlern...:-((




Bei den Paddlern unterscheide ich gern zwischen "Paddlern" im Wortsinn und richtigen Kanuten. Erstere sind meist Familienausflügler ohne Sinn für die rauhe Wasserromantik und schwer damit beschäftigt, das Boot auch nur einigermaßen gerade zu halten, während die Rasselbande mitten im Boot vor sich hinquengelt. Da wird durch Krautfelder genauso rüplig durchgebrochen wie durch Angelschnüre. Insgesamt eine recht stressige Klientel...|rolleyes

Dann gibts da aber auch noch die wahren Wanderkanuten, stets allein unterwegs und die Gesichter wettergegerbt. Diese Leute haben sowohl Ahnung vom Geschehen rund ums Wasser als auch die Fähigkeit, Rücksicht zu nehmen.


----------



## TRANSformator (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bei den Paddlern unterscheide ich gern zwischen "Paddlern" im Wortsinn und richtigen Kanuten. Erstere sind meist Familienausflügler ohne Sinn für die rauhe Wasserromantik und schwer damit beschäftigt, das Boot auch nur einigermaßen gerade zu halten, während die Rasselbande mitten im Boot vor sich hinquengelt. Da wird durch Krautfelder genauso rüplig durchgebrochen wie durch Angelschnüre. Insgesamt eine recht stressige Klientel...|rolleyes
> 
> Dann gibts da aber auch noch die wahren Wanderkanuten, stets allein unterwegs und die Gesichter wettergegerbt. Diese Leute haben sowohl Ahnung vom Geschehen rund ums Wasser als auch die Fähigkeit, Rücksicht zu nehmen.



Wo gerade die Rede von Paddlern ist....
Grundsätzlich kann ich die Ausführung von Kohlmeise da 100%ig unterstützen, allerdings hatte ich auch einmal ein unschönes Erlebnis mit einem "Profi-Ruderer". Saß mit de Feeder am DEK und der Typ ruderte da mit Trikot und windschnittigem Kanu vorbei. Da die Typen beim Rudern ja rückwärts fahren und nicht wirklich viel sehen, rief ich ihm von weitem schon "Vorsicht, Angelschnüre" zu. Keine Reaktion, also versuchte ich noch zu retten, was zu retten ist. Eine Rute bekam ich noch aus der Gefahrenzone, die zweite wurde vom Rutenständer gerissen, bevor dann die Schnur riss. Er schimpfte und ruderte dann in seinem "Wettkampftempo" weiter. Hab dann die eine Rute wieder ausgelegt und während ich die andere Rute wieder neu montierte, drehte der Sack um und ruderte wieder auf meiner Seite dicht am Ufer vorbei, damit er auch ja durch meine Schnur fährt. Da bin ich dann auch böse geworden......Keine Ahnung was der Typ hatte, so arg wurde ich noch nie von jemandem beschimpft. Der Typ hat es sich dann da zur Aufgabe gemacht, mir das Angeln zu vermiesen, indem er immer an meinem Platz vorbei gerudert ist und dann 150 Meter ober- bzw. unterhalb meiner Stelle gewendet hat. Hab dann eingepackt udn bin woanders hingefahren, weil ich ansonsten die Futterschleuder gepackt hätte und ihm mit Bleischrot den Arsch vollgeballert hätte...

Wir leben halt in einer Ellbogengesellschaft....Rücksicht ist da nur noch was für die Schwachen#c.


----------



## Lucius (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Hab dann eingepackt udn bin woanders hingefahren, weil ich ansonsten die Futterschleuder gepackt hätte und ihm mit Bleischrot den Arsch vollgeballert hätte...
> 
> Wir leben halt in einer Ellbogengesellschaft....Rücksicht ist da nur noch was für die Schwachen#c.


 

Bei mir hätte der Kollege aus Zufall, weil Ich gerade beim auswerfen wäre wenn er vorbeiführe ein 100g Blei im Rumpf seines Bootes gehabt, und das meine Ich ernst...
Anders scheint ja bei so jemanden keinerlei Lerneffekt zu erzielen, was ein Asso und Ar..., aber ehrlich!

Und das mit der ellenbogengesellschaft ist wohl leider wahr, man merkt das ja auch ganz deutlich beim Autofahren..
Hier wird nicht mehr miteinander im Strassenverkehr gefahren sondern gegeneinander...


----------



## lenox (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hallo alle zusammen,
also das mit den Hunden ist bei mir hir an der Ruhr nicht so nen problem aber so richtig dreist sind hir die Kanufaher nicht nur das die meinen nur 1-2meter vom Ufer zu fahrn#q und da mit recht haben zu wollen und wenn man was sagt hört man nur muste nicht hir angeln gestern ist mir nen 4er Kanu in die schnur gefahren und hätte ich das nicht so schnell gesehen und hätte den Bügel geöffnet währe die rute weg gewesen und da sagen die kack frech zu mir ich dürfte nur 5 meter auswerfen also währe das wasser nicht so kalt währe ich den ins boot gesprungen:e Und das nächste was der hammer ist das der Kanuverein hir nen motorboot hat und immer wen irgendwo nen angler ist gibt der extra Gas also ich würde sagen so schnell darf der hir garnicht fahren.
Hat jemand auch so erfahrung gemacht und kann man da was gegen machen?

MFG

edit:Oh es wird ja schon drüber geschriben nicht gesehen


----------



## TRANSformator (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

@ Lucius
Mit Blei bewerfen, beschießen ist aber auch nicht die Lösung. Hilft dir evtl. kurzfristig die Wut abzubauen, wenn du den Kanuten dabei aber verletzt oder sein Boot beschädigst, hgast du nachher wahrscheinlich noch mehr Frust. Genau genommen beschädigen die unser Gerät ja auch, wenn wegen denenb etliche Meter Schnur samt Montage abreißen, allerdings wird sich deswegen in einem Rechtsstreit niemand auf deine Seite stellen.
Das Leben ist halt nicht gerecht und in diesem Fall haben Angler das Nachsehen.

@ lenox
Ich kenne die genauen Gesetze nicht, habe aber damals bei der Angelprüfung irgendwie gelernt, dass Boote das Tempo reduzieren müssen und wenn möglich ausreichend Abstand zum Angler halten müssen. Ob es da ein Gesetz gibt, weiß ich nicht.
Wenn der Motorbootfahrer bei euch so ein Arsch ist, gehrt ihm eigentlich der Bootsführerschein entzogen, da er damit beweist, dass er nicht fähig ist, ein Boot verantwortungsbewusst zu lenken. Leider ist sowas immer schwer zu beweisen. Evtl. mit einer Videoaufnahmen seines Handelns.


----------



## lenox (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wenn der Motorbootfahrer bei euch so ein Arsch ist, gehrt ihm eigentlich der Bootsführerschein entzogen, da er damit beweist, dass er nicht fähig ist, ein Boot verantwortungsbewusst zu lenken. Leider ist sowas immer schwer zu beweisen. Evtl. mit einer Videoaufnahmen seines Handelns.


 
Ja selbst mit video wirds glaube ich schwer den der läst die kanus so 100m vorfahren und kommt dann schnell hinterher und wenn dann zufällig natürlich andere kanus entgegen kommen wartet der bis die 100 meter hinter dem sind dreht um und das spiel begind von vorn würde ich das aufnehmen wurde der warscheinlich sagen ich muste da schnell eingreifen oder so also wenn ich das Boot nachts mal wo sehe Bohre ich dem nen paar löcher in das Teil.


----------



## michi2244 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Ich bin selber Hundebesitzer und muss sagen das das ganz schön dreist von den Passanten war,aber was soll man machen.
Ich selber lasse zwar meinen Hund frei rumlaufen aber wenn wir einen Angler sehen den wir nicht kennen hänge ich meinen Hund wieder an die Leinen.

Aber das mit dem rein springen ist ja noch nicht das schlimmste.
Ich war gestern am späten Nachmittag noch drausen beim Angeln als plötzlich ein fremder Hund bei mir auftauchte und mir fast meinen ganzen Mais aufgefressen hat.
Der Besitzer des Hundes hatte es noch nicht mal für nötig gehalten sich entschuldigen.
Zumindest hat mir der Hund wenigstens noch eine kleine Hand voll übrig gelassen.


----------



## dirk-mann (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Moin

bin auch Hundebesitzer. Doch ich denke auch, das es nur mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme funktioniert. Bei solch ignoranten Hundebesitzern würde ich schon, meine Meinung sagen. Das ich das nicht möchte das ihr Hund hier baden geht. Solche Bootfahrer haben wir hier leider auch, obwohl auf unseren Kanälen 5 km/h sind rasen hier einige lang nicht normal.Da hab ich mir aber schon was überlegt, wenn ich die Idioten noch mal seh. Lege ich ne Rute mit ner 50er Schnur aus die kann sich dann schön in die Schraube wickeln.

gruß dirk


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Irgendwie scheint dieses Thema ja schwer zu polarisieren...

so allmählich kommen "Tipps" rüber, wie man sich gegen Kanuten, Spaziergängern oder sonst was "wehren" kann.
Ein See, auch ein Vereinssee bietet verflucht viele Möglichkeiten für alle möglichen Interessen, z.B. für Spaziergänger, für Spaziergänger mit Hund, für diverse Wassersportler, für Erholungssuchende, für Biker, etc. Nicht zu vergessen auch für uns Angler - aber den See haben wir meist nicht selber gegraben, der war schon vorher da...
Ärger über uneinsichtige Wassersportler, Passanten, Hundehalter und last not least Angler gab es immer, gibt es immer und wird es auch weiterhin geben. 
In anderen Ländern ist das nicht anders, nur da wird das "Problem" meist mit nem Lächeln oder meinetwegen auch mit ner wüsten Beschimpfung abgetan - leider nicht bei uns. Durch den absolut überflüssigen, für mich auch sinnfreien, weltweit nicht nötigen Angelschein kommt hier so eine "Besitzstandwahrung" vor. Soetwas kann nur spalten...

Ich zitier hier noch mal unseren Admin, mit dem ich sicherlich nicht immer einer Meinung bin - aber das kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben|supergri...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie immer im Leben:
> Es gibt solche und solche (Angler wie Passanten....)....


 
Gruß und Dicke Eier:vik: Stefan


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (12. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Das Thema Passanten hab ich durch, ich setz mich fast ausschließlich an Ecken, wo keiner mehr hinspaziert, ach wenn ich mich dafür mal die 800m durchs Unterholz schlagen muß.
Und bei den wenigen Ausnahmen hab ich meine eigenen Wau's dabei, Riesenschnauzer und Deutsche Dogge, da kommen Feindseligkeiten gar nicht erst auf und andere Hundehalter halten gebührenden Abstand. Allerdings gebe ich einigen meiner Vorredner Recht, ein "Hundeführerschein" ist schon lange überfällig, ein Hund, der auf Handzeichen oder Pfiff gehorcht, ist schon eine Seltenheit hier in unserem Land.
Am schlimmsten sind die Fußhupen, penetrant aufdringlich und giftig bis zum geht nicht mehr. Letztens ging so ein Zwerg auf Samson, meine Dogge los und giftete den an. Den interessierte das gar nicht und um so fuchsiger wurde der Kleine. Seine Besitzerin, stolz wie Bolle, das der Winzling so viel "Mut" hat, ermuntert ihn sogar noch. Ich hab mich nicht eingemischt, irgendwann werden die schon weiterziehen, denk ich mir, da hebt Samson das Bein und ersäuft die Minitöle beinahe. Ich hätt mich wegschmeißen können vor Lachen, der Zwerg sah aus wie 'ne getaufte Ratte. In's Wasser lassen ging nicht, Spundwand, und auf den Arm nehmen wollte sie ihren Fifi aber auch nicht...

Jahreskarte... 70 Euro
Anschaffung Deutsche Dogge... 1600 Euro
das Gesicht der Hundebesitzerin... unbezahlbar


----------



## Knödel (12. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

darf man die köter eigentlich in nrw noch unangeleint rum laufen lassen? Ich finds lustig wennn die zu mir kommen und erstmal am drilling von meinen jerbaits rum schnüffeln. Den besitzer juckt es nicht und mich auch nich.


----------



## archie01 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



			
				Alcedo Atthis;2446449
 
Jahreskarte... 70 Euro
Anschaffung Deutsche Dogge... 1600 Euro
das Gesicht der Hundebesitzerin... unbezahlbar[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Klasse Posting , selten so gelacht.#6
> Eure Probleme mit Passanten kann ich aber eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen, bei einem unserer Seen sitze ich oftmals wie auf dem Präsentierteller, echten Ärger hat`s aber noch nie gegeben und da ich selbst Besitzer zweier Hunde bin , die auch nicht immer so hören , wie ich will , sehe ich es den Passanten auch leicht nach , wenn mal einer direkt neben mir baden geht, ich angele meist sowieso in einiger Entfernung , denke mal nicht , das es die Fische wirklich stört.
> 
> ...


----------



## ExoriLukas (12. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

immoment herrscht die Brut und Setzzeit , da sind Hunde etc an der Leine zu führen.


----------



## lenox (13. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Knödel schrieb:


> darf man die köter eigentlich in nrw noch unangeleint rum laufen lassen? Ich finds lustig wennn die zu mir kommen und erstmal am drilling von meinen jerbaits rum schnüffeln. Den besitzer juckt es nicht und mich auch nich.


 
Jo das hatte ich auch schon das nen Hund meinem Bulldog fast mit ins wasser gefolgt.

Aber was ich gestern gesehen habe setzt alles ne Krone auf war gestern ne runde am Wasserbahnhof Spinnfischen und da sind halt zimlich viele Enten wegen Fußgänger die füttern und so und da kommt einer mit 2 so Tolettenschruber köttern natürlich unangeleint und schwubs hat sich das vieh ne ente geholt und der besitzer geht gemütlich dahin und sagt dem nur er soll aufhören wollte schon da hin gehen da hatder die ente los gelassen und direkt wieder drauf und das 3 mal hintereinander wo ich dem gesagt habe das der die anleinen soll weil er ja anschein mit den Hunden nicht klar kommt das sagt der ganz trocken der macht doch nix.
Also so leuten gehört nen hund abgenommen


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (13. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Es gibt aber auch positive Begegnungen, so eine hatte ich gestern Abend.
Ich sitze gegen fünf am Teich, und es nähert sich eine Familie mit !5! Stepkes und Hund. Meine Hunde hatte ich zuhause gelassen, ich war ganz spontan unterwegs.
20 m von mir entfernt werden die Kinder an die Hand und der Hund an die Leine genommen. Ein freundliches "Petri Heil", gefolgt von der höflichen Frage, ob man näher kommen dürfe. Einzeln, die Kinder immer noch an der Hand wurde ich danach von Mama, Papa und Oma besucht, der Karpfen im Eimer ausgiebig bestaunt und meinen Antworten auf ihre Fragen auch wirklich zugehört. Der Große, so ca.10 Jahre alt wollte den Spaziergang nicht weiter mit fortsetzen, Frage an mich, ob er weiter zusehen dürfe und dann an Papa. 30 min später kam die Familie zurück, Papa hies die Family 20m entfernt warten und kam allein herüber. Noch 2 min Unterhaltung, aus der hervorging, das Papa Nichtangler ist und ich war meinen Beobachter wieder los. Alles in allem eine sehr angenehme Begegnung, aber leider eine große Ausnahme.


----------



## TRANSformator (13. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch positive Begegnungen, so eine hatte ich gestern Abend.
> Ich sitze gegen fünf am Teich, und es nähert sich eine Familie mit !5! Stepkes und Hund. Meine Hunde hatte ich zuhause gelassen, ich war ganz spontan unterwegs.
> 20 m von mir entfernt werden die Kinder an die Hand und der Hund an die Leine genommen. Ein freundliches "Petri Heil", gefolgt von der höflichen Frage, ob man näher kommen dürfe. Einzeln, die Kinder immer noch an der Hand wurde ich danach von Mama, Papa und Oma besucht, der Karpfen im Eimer ausgiebig bestaunt und meinen Antworten auf ihre Fragen auch wirklich zugehört. Der Große, so ca.10 Jahre alt wollte den Spaziergang nicht weiter mit fortsetzen, Frage an mich, ob er weiter zusehen dürfe und dann an Papa. 30 min später kam die Familie zurück, Papa hies die Family 20m entfernt warten und kam allein herüber. Noch 2 min Unterhaltung, aus der hervorging, das Papa Nichtangler ist und ich war meinen Beobachter wieder los. Alles in allem eine sehr angenehme Begegnung, aber leider eine große Ausnahme.



Richtig, so hätte auch ich kein Problem mit Besuchern, leider wie du schn sagtest eine Ausnahme. Wenn Kinder neugierig sind und fragen ist das super, anders war ich auch nicht. Es gibt Kinder, die sind aufmerksam, bekommen alles mit und stehen nicht im Weg rum. Aber was mich nervt sind die Kinder, die einem dann so nah auf die Pelle rücken und ein unheimliches "Im-Weg-Steh-Talent" besitzen. Da wird jede Schnur mit den Füßen mit genommen, der Futtereimer umgeschmissen, Steine ins Wasser geworfen etc.

Sowas wird dann schnell lästig und man ist erstmal anti, wenn sich Besucher nähern.

Gruß


----------



## NoFear (13. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

wißt ihr eigentlich wie hart und schnell ein 20mm Boilie aus dem wurfrohr seien kann???
außerdem liegt immer mein hund im zelt.
Seit dem habe ich mit keinem passanten mehr probleme gehebt was bei uns eh die ausnahme ist.



mfg Michael


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Doch nicht die schönen Boilies auf die Passanten schleudern...:q


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Wenn ich im Stadtbereich angle, dann muss ich damit rechnen und darf mich nciht beschweren.

Wenn ich irgendwo in der Walachei sitze und dann kommen Spaziergänger vorbei und müssen gerade dort oder in unmittelbarer Nähe ihre Töle zu Wasser lassen, dann kriegen die auch schon die passenden Töne zu hören.

Lieber mal seinen Frust am Wasser direkt rauslassen, als schweigen und sich dann im Internet ausheulen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



NoFear schrieb:


> wißt ihr eigentlich wie hart und schnell ein 20mm Boilie aus dem wurfrohr seien kann???
> außerdem liegt immer mein hund im zelt.
> Seit dem habe ich mit keinem passanten mehr probleme gehebt was bei uns eh die ausnahme ist.




Sonst haste keine Probleme?
#c


----------



## herrmänn11 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

ich hab da so meine eigene methode. beim angeln habe ich oft hundefutter mit, was ich eigentlichlich zum karpfenangeln nehme. das diskutieren mit hundebesitzer bringt eh nichts, egal ob mit anzeigen gedroht wird, oder vorwürfen, am ende ärgere ich mich. ich hab mal angefangen den hunden heimlich was von meinen hundefutter was abzugeben. wenn die hunde dann am fressen sind, frage ich die passanten was der hund denn da gerade frisst, " sie wissen schon das hier rattengift ausgetsreut ist, ja " die reaktionen der passanten sind sehr unterschiedlich, von panischer angst bis zu " wollen sie mich verarschen ". aber am ende habe ich immer gewonnen ohne zu diskutieren gehen die leute mit hund weiter, die einen schneller auf der suche nach dem nächsten tierartzt, die anderen ganz in ruhe, weil die mir dann nicht glauben. bis auf einmal da hatte ich dann doch ne diskusion, weil der besitzer mitbekommen hat das der hund von mir was bekam. ich hab denn ein auf freundlich gemacht, und meinte nur " da will ich schonmal nett sein und das ist nun der dank " naja der war denn auch schnell weiter gezogen ohne wirklich groß stress.


----------



## Jose (13. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

ich hab immer gedacht, angeln entspannt.

war wohl 'n irrtum bei den hier vorgetragenen aufgeregtheiten.

manche scheinen sogar in den krieg ziehen zu wollen.

entspannt euch


----------



## Canna (13. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Herrmänn11 finde deine Methode wirklich lustig aber sowas tue ich denn Leuten dann doch nicht an ^^ 

Ich lasse die Leute immer ich fische 50-60 meter draussen mich stört es nicht ^^ ich setze mein Pod hoch und lass die Leute machen ist doch ein schöner Zeitvertreib mit leute zu Quatschen oder Hunden beim schwimmen zu zu gucken ^^ ​


----------



## dirk-mann (14. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



ExoriLukas schrieb:


> immoment herrscht die Brut und Setzzeit , da sind Hunde etc an der Leine zu führen.




moin

aber nicht überall hier in emden auf dem wall zb nicht:vik:

gruß dirk


----------



## herrmänn11 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

@ canna,
 wenn die möglichkeit besteht die ruten hoch zu stellen währe ich auch enspannt und würd die abwechslung geniessen. nur in hamburg an der alster, ( war ziehmlich das erste gewässer wo ich auf karpfen gefischt hab, heute nicht mehr zu viel los ) da musst die rutenspitzen im wasser haben, wegen segelboote die so dicht kommen das die am liebsten noch aufn wnderweg weiter segeln würden, nun liegt die schnur vor den füssen aber nicht gleich auf dem grund, absenkbleie zwecklos, viele muschelbänke da würdest viele fische verlieren durch schnurbruch. also rutenspitze ins wasser versuchen die schnur eben übern grund halten, so das die nicht vom kiel erwischt wird aber auch nicht aufn grund aufliegt. wenn nun die hunde kommen und baden, ziehen die unbeabsichtigt an der schnur. das schöne an den hunden ist das die anschließend erstmal ihr revier kennzeichnen indem die dir erst mal gegen dein zelt pinkeln. hab schon alles mitgemacht.


----------



## Canna (14. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Jah ok das kamm bei mir noch nicht vor das ein Hund gegen mein Pod,Zelt,Eimer usw pinkelt da würde ich aber auch richtig sauer werden und demm Besitzer sofort auffordern dies zu entfernen sonst wird ein bisschen Boili Dip über sein Kopf geschüttet :m


----------



## Gladiator (14. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

ich sag immer:
vorsicht !!hier liegen lauta angelhaken rum.
das schreckt solche leute dann ab, klappt bei mir jedes mal bis jetzt...


----------



## Canna (14. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Ja das kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen dann sagen die nachher ja kannst du deine Haken nicht bei dir im Koffer behalten du schlechter fischer ....


----------



## Gladiator (14. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Canna schrieb:


> Ja das kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen dann sagen die nachher ja kannst du deine Haken nicht bei dir im Koffer behalten du schlechter fischer ....



damit könnt ich leben....


----------



## atze83 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

mir ist mal eine etwas unangenehmere sache mit nem hund passiert-ich saß allein auf aal an, es war so gegen 21.30, also noch nich richtig dunkel...ich muss dazu sagen, ich höre rechts nichts, daher hab ich den hund nicht gehört, der eben von rechts durch unterholz kam, erst als er circa 2 meter neben mir aus dem gebüsch brach und anfing zu bellen, da hab ichs realisiert...hab mich wirklich tierisch erschrocken, bin so halb aufgesprungen und hab dabei den hocker ungehauen-der hund, ein schäferhund-mischling, auf jeden fall deutlich größer als ein normaler, war mega-aggressiv und ist auf mich los-hat aber, durch meine bewegung nach links im ersten moment nur nach dem hocker geschnappt( dummer hund!)...ich muss dazu sagen, dass bei uns damals relativ viele ungute sachen beim nachtangeln passiert sind, jugendliche banden, die angler überfallen haben und so-daher saß ich ja auch mitten im busch! daher hatte ich eine dose pfefferspray in der weste, um im notfall nicht ganz ohne dazustehen-die hab ich dann dem vieh in die schnauze gesprüht- das ganze war ne sache von vllt. 15 sekunden, aber ich seh heute noch den hund, wie er den hocker loslässt und auf mich loswill...
das beste war, das der besitzer, ein A B S O LU T E R asi, MIR noch nen vorwurf machen wollte und die polizei holen wollte! der kam nämlich zu mir durch die büsche, laut schreiend, als sein hund jaulend wegrannte! 
ich hab gesagt, er soll sich die mühe nicht machen, hab mein handy rausgeholt und wollte die polizei rufen, aber da ist er los, hat sich den hund geschnappt und das wars...ich hab aber dann auch schnell gepackt, weil ich echt nicht wollte, dass der mit freunden und/oder noch mehr hunden noch mal gekommen wäre...
fazit:das spray hat sich bewährt und seitdem hab ich zusätzlich IMMER mein messer direkt am mann!
soviel zum entspannenden hobby...:-(


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab immer gedacht, angeln entspannt. war wohl 'n irrtum bei den hier vorgetragenen aufgeregtheiten. manche scheinen sogar in den krieg ziehen zu wollen.
> entspannt euch




|good:

Oh mann, was manche so erleben, mein Gott.
Messer "am Mann", 20er Boilie geschleudert, Bleialarm...

Leute, so dramatisch ist es meist doch nicht. Ich bin ja auch schon ein paar Jahre dabei, und gut, einige Seltsamkeiten sind da auch schon passiert.

- Hund, der die Maisdose geleert hat
- Hund, der sich an meiner Tasche erleichtert hat
- Dutzende seltsamer Passanten

aber im Endeffekt nichts dramatisches, geschweige denn gefährliches. 
Doch, einmal schon, als mir im Jugendfischeralter ein grenzdebiler "Angler" eine runterhauen wollte, wenn ich mich nicht gleich verziehen würde.
Das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hi! Ich möcht jedem, der glaubt das sei alles nur die Ausgeburt ängstlicher Geister, dringend empfehlen Samstags bei gutem Wetter im Raum Krefeld - Duisburg mal den Rhein zu befischen.
Man gewinnt ganz neue Erkenntnisse.... .
Petri!


----------



## Krabbenfänger (15. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Ich möcht jedem, der glaubt das sei alles nur die Ausgeburt ängstlicher Geister, dringend empfehlen Samstags bei gutem Wetter im Raum Krefeld - Duisburg mal den Rhein zu befischen.
> Man gewinnt ganz neue Erkenntnisse.... .
> Petri!


|good:
Stimmt da trifft man oft viele nette Leute,die einem den Angeltag so richtig angenehm machen können.


----------



## atze83 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

|good:

Stimmt absolut! Da kann sich dann jeder mal selbst ein Bild machen, wie es um unser Land steht..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Also entweder bin ich völlig blind oder habe nur Glück, auf einem recht schwach erschlossenen Stück Erde beheimatet zu sein. Es ist nicht so, dass ich eure Probleme nicht für bare Münze nehme. Bei uns gibt´s derartigen Stress halt nicht in dieser Form. 
Manche mögen ironisch sagen, in Bayern sei alles ein wenig anders. Vielleicht stimmt das, vielleicht aber auch nicht. 

Tauschen möchte ich aber nicht mit euch |rolleyes.

Und das beste: Bei uns gibts auch keine Kessler-Grundeln und keine Wollhandkrabben.
Anglerherz, was willst du mehr?


----------



## Boendall (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Krabbenfänger:
> 
> Als Hundebesitzer geht man solche Begegnungen eh ganz anders an. Ich habe selber zwei Tölen und immer schon Hunde gehabt.#6
> 
> ...


 
Gut ist auch auf "Beißen sie?"

Entweder: "Nein sie können die Fische ruhig streicheln" oder "Mich hat bis jetzt keiner gebissen"

Mit Passanten kann man soo herrlich Spass haben.

Der Klassiker war an nem Teich um den viel spaziert wird: "Gibts was blöderes als Angeln?" (Vater der einen auf cool vor seinen Kids machen wollte)
Von meinem Kumpel kam ganz trocken "Ja, dabei zusehen":vik:

Der Blick des Vaters einfach göttlich.


----------



## dodo12 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

@ Boendall

Der ist echt gut, den muss ich mir merken.


----------



## Boendall (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



dodo12 schrieb:


> @ Boendall
> 
> Der ist echt gut, den muss ich mir merken.


 
Ist ja eigentlich ein Witz, aber der Kumpel hat sich so schnell an die Pointe erinnert und es dem Typen so trocken gesagt, bin fast vom Sessel gefallen vor Lachen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Mir passiert es gerad im sommer auch öfter dass ganze familien anfangen ausgelassen mit hund luftmadraze im wasser rum zu toben und nebenbei noch die ausglegte pose weckwedeln.....nur weil das ihr geheimes ruhiges plätzen ist...oder noch besser wir gehen hier schon seid 30 jahren ins wasser und dann wird schnur der beiden angeln einfach hochgehoben . da kann man eigendlich nur noch lachen


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Gibt die abenteuerlichsten Sachen.
Als ich noch am Rhein geangelt habe kam jedesmal ein älterer Herr mit seinem (natürlich freilaufendem) Hund vorbei und jedesmal kam die Töle an rannte mir komplett durch mein Angelzeug und fing an mein Feeder - Futter zu verspeisen.
Der Besitzer hat absolut keine Anstalten gemacht den Hund mal zurück zu rufen.
Erst als ich dann beim vielleicht zehnten mal meinte "Nur damit es nicht heißt ich hätte Sie nicht gewarnt, der Fisch den ihr Hund da gerade frisst ist ein Köderfisch und da sind zwei richtig dicke Haken drin" hat er dann seinen Hund zurück gerufen der auch aufs Wort gespurt hat.

Mir kann keiner erzählen dass es sich da um ein Versehen handelt oder das die Leute ja das Recht haben ihren Hund ins Wasser zu schicken. Es gibt nun wirklich genug Stellen wo nicht gerade einer angelt und man kann ja wohl ein bisschen Rücksicht nehmen.
Da steckt blanke Provokation dahinter.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

da muss ich dir zustimmen dass kenne ich noch aus kindheitstagen am neckar da wurde man schnell von nem kapfhund überrascht der die steile böschung runtergejagt wurde  egal wer da im weg stand


----------



## daci7 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

also ich weiß nich was bei euch so los is, aber ich persönlich mache bei discotouren, parkabenden, beim einkaufen oder auch nur in der fußgängerzone WESENTLICH mehr schlechte erfahrungen als beim angeln ...
und da denke ich nicht im traum dran nen wurfrohr, pfefferspray oder gar ein messer mitzuführen ...

und ich bezweifel, dass das an der gegend liegt in der ich angel  ich treff hier schon die seltsamsten gestalten am wasser...

aber vl hab ich ja nur glück gehabt bis jetz ?!

ich werd auf jeden fall nichts dran ändern 
grüße


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Nuja also wenn man bedenkt das es mittlerweile regelrechte Banden gibt die Nachts am Rhein gezielt auf Tackle-Raub gehen klingt das Pfefferspray garnicht mal so abwegig. Wobei das auch nicht wirklich was nützt wenn es mehrere Leute wirklich drauf anlegen. Am Besten nicht allein angeln.


----------



## jano (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Ich hatte vor kurzem auch ein schönes erlebnis.

ich saß am wasser grad die pose raus gewurfen, kommt ein Ömchen mit hund(redriever oder so) aus dem wald.
Hund sieht wasser rennt los und springt mir genau in die hauptschnur.
meine angel zischte richtung wasser und ich per hechtsprung hinterher. klatsch lag ich aber angel gefangen und alles abgerissen.
nach einer stunde war meine pose wieder am rand so das ich sie wenigstens raus keschern konnte.
wenigstens hat sich die oma tausend mal entschuldigt.
den rest hatte sich da dann eh erledigt
:v


----------



## eschawekacarpking (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

@ atze83

gut reagiert mein jung. 

auch wenn ein hund agressiv ist, hast du als mensch noch einen vorteil deinen verstand und deinen körper. während der hund seine zentrale (hirn) direkt hinter seiner waffe (zähne bewehrtes maul) trägt, ist deine zentrale weit von deinen waffen entfernt. solange es kein bullterrier oder pitbull oder der gleichen ist, kannst du dich als mann gegen einen hund schon wehren. ich war schon ein paar mal dabei, als mein onkel von nem hund gestellt wurde. muss jetzt dazu sagen, das mein onkel ein sehr magerer geselle ist und nicht gerade über viel kraft verfügt. doch ein gezielter tritt gegen den kopf des hundes (und den muss er dir entgegenstrecken wennn er dich angreift) hat meistens den kampf für den "tretenden" schon als gewinner entschieden. 

bei uns sind die hunde nicht das problem! bei uns musst du schon bald mehr angst vor einer wildsau haben als vor was anderen!!!!!

und als angler hat man ja immer ein scharfes messer zur hand. #6 da es sich in den meisten fällen (gottsei dank) nicht um schmerzgewohnte kampfhunde handelt, glaub ich bekommt man das schon gebacken. nur keine angst zeigen!!!

zum thema jugendbande: da ich immer mein 16 cm (klingenlänge) langes filitiermesser mit am wasser habe, würd ich denen erklären, das es heute abend würstchen und kotelette gibt  und würde sofort einen von ihnen als würstchen und koteletten träger betieteln. ausserdem haben wir ja durch die angelprüfung gelernt, wie man ausweidet. 


_*täter suchen opfer, keine täter!!!
*_
zum thema zurück:

die passanten bei uns sind gottseidank sehr human im umgang mit uns anglern. es gibt welche die reden einen garnicht an. dann gibt es die spezies, die einen begeistert anschauen als würde man aus hundekot gold zaubern, oder dann die "frager": gibt es hier viele fische, beissen sie, ist heute ein guter fangtag #d........, dann setze ich immer zu einem vollen fachgespräch an. #6 z.b. man kann das so nicht sagen. um dies genau zu bestimmen müsste man nun den luftdruck messen der aufs wasser presst, die genau wassertemperatur prüfen, der mond muss richtig stehen, da dieser einfluss aufs wasser nimmt und damit auch auf die bewohner im wasser. wichtig ist nur das du fast schon eine doktorarbeit draus machst, dann laufen sie förmlich davon. denn wer spielt schon den völlig dummen in einem gespräch????. :q

ich persönlich hatte noch keinen der seinen hund oder anderes tier an meinem angelplatz, general reinigen wollte. das mit den steine schmeissenden kindern kenn ich, der balge bekamm aber nach dem zweiten stein schon eine saftige rüge seiner ältern. 

im grossen und ganzen muss ich sagen kennen wir bei uns diese probleme von euch nur in sehr ganz kleinen maßen. vielleicht liegt es daran, das wir oberpfälzer ein seltsames völkchen sind und weil hier jeder weiss, das mit einem zornigen oberpfälzer nicht gut kirschen essen ist.#q vor allem wenn er abends noch etwas filitieren will. |gr:
umsonst sagt man nicht: uns wächst das moos im nacken.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Bei solchen Begegnungen muss man in meinen Augen grundsätzlich zwischen zwei Typen unterscheiden:
Die einen versuchen (warum auch immer, wer auch immer) von vorneherein Stress und Ärger zu verursachen. Da ist es dann oft das beste, sich nicht provozieren zu lassen und (je nach Kräfteverhältnis) schlicht den Platz zu räumen....

Der zweite Fall sind all diejenigen, eigentlich harmlosen Hundebesitzer und Passanten, die schlicht keine Vorstellung davon haben,  was ihr Hund alles anrichten kann bzw. was ihrem Hund alles passieren kann in der Nähe eines Anglers..

Und da hilft meistens statt ärgern, schimpfen oder rumproleten ein freundliches zugehen auf solche Leute und sie ansprechen mehr als alles andere..

Wobei man auch leider sagen muss, dass Ausnahmen da auch immer die Regel bestätigen und sowas nie für jeden Fall passt.

Ich persönlich habe da aber mit Freundlichkeit und Offenheit fast immer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Frei nach dem Motto: Wie man in den Wald ruft..........


----------



## eschawekacarpking (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

zum thema pfefferspray:

da pfefferspray, soviel ich weiss in deutschland nur zur abwehr von tieren zugelassen ist, würde ich damit vorsichtig sein. zu dem ist es "KEIN GEGENSTAND DER ZUR AUSÜBUNG DER FISCHEREI NÖTIG IST", also ein vorsätzlich mitgebrachter gegenstand!!!! daraus könnte einem im ernstfall sogar noch ein strick gedreht werden. sofern man sich damit gegen menschen verteidigen will oder "MUSS"!!!! zu dem, wenn man keine zeugen hat. was in einem solchen fall meistens an der tagesordnung steht. dann schon lieber nen gehstock aus rattan oder so, denn der biber oder der bisam graben oft im uferbereich hinterlistige löcher in die man treten könnte ......... 

nörgler gibt es immer wieder, gottsei dank bei uns nur sehr dünn gesäht. da in meiner region sehr viele angler sind und die fischerei bezüglich der teichwirtschaft eine sehr lange tradition hat, trifft man hier auf sehr viele leute für die das "normal" ist. 

oder angelplätze aufsuchen, die nur mühsam erreichbar sind. da sind die meisten zu faul und zu bequem. vorallem sind das meist die besseren fangplätze :q


ich wollte das am anfang schon mal loswerden:

mein vorschlag zu den nachts herumstreunenden banden:

wenn sich die leute bei euch zusammenschließen egal ob vereinsmäßig oder regional. haltet regelmäßig in gruppen von mindestens 4 mann ausschau am gewässer. auch nachts! sollte sich dann etwas verdächtiges zeigen, so geht keine konfrontation ein, sondern ruft die polizei. macht doch sowas wie eine anglerwehr, hängt das an die grosse glocke! das müssen ne menge leute mitbekommen. dann ist es bald vorbei mit dem lukrativen ausrauben von anglern am gewässer. ausserdem würdet ihr euch doch auch sicher fühlen? oder nicht? warum lassen wir uns immer alles gefallen??? 

*wir sind angler und keine opfer!!! 

*sprecht doch dieses thema mal ernsthaft im verein an, fragt die gerätehändler ob ihr flyer aufhängen dürft! ich denke nämlich mal das die "lumpen" die nachts am wasser auf  angler lauern, auch die gerätehändler aufsuchen um sich preisinfos zu holen. nach dem motto was ist wertvoll und was nicht!

wenn das so weitergeht, dann wird unsere leidenschaft bald zu einem leiden! 

also deutschlands angler: organisiert euch!


----------



## rhinefisher (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hi! Einen kräftigen und wütenden Hund, so vom Kaliber "Berner Senn" oder "Deutsch Drahthaar" mit Fußtritten abwehren zu wollen, kann (und wird wahrscheinlich..) übel ins Auge gehen. Die sind schon sehr robust.. .
Aber es ist auch eher selten, daß man auf solche Hunde trifft - i.d.R. kläffen und schnappen die nur - da hilft meist bestimmtes Auftreten. Mit treten währe ich sehr zurückhaltend.. .
Petri!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



eschawekacarpking schrieb:


> auch wenn ein hund agressiv ist, hast du als mensch noch einen vorteil deinen verstand und deinen körper. während der hund seine zentrale (hirn) direkt hinter seiner waffe (zähne bewehrtes maul) trägt, ist deine zentrale weit von deinen waffen entfernt. solange es kein bullterrier oder pitbull oder der gleichen ist, kannst du dich als mann gegen einen hund schon wehren. ich war schon ein paar mal dabei, als mein onkel von nem hund gestellt wurde. muss jetzt dazu sagen, das mein onkel ein sehr magerer geselle ist und nicht gerade über viel kraft verfügt. doch ein gezielter tritt gegen den kopf des hundes (und den muss er dir entgegenstrecken wennn er dich angreift) hat meistens den kampf für den "tretenden" schon als gewinner entschieden.




Wenn ein halbwegs großer Hund (etwa Schäferhund) WIRKLICH scharf ist, was bei den wenigsten der Fall sein dürfte, hast du 0,00 Chancen, einen solchen Kampf siegreich zu bestehen. Ein solcher Hund hat Reflexe, von denen der Mensch nur zu träumen wagt. 

Bis du den mit dem Fuss am Kopf triffst, hat er dich schon längst am Kragen gepackt. Der Mensch hat zwar eine Menge Großhirn und kann planend handeln, was aber in Punkto Schnelligkeit und Reaktionsvermögen vollkommend irrelevant ist.

Und Leute, vergesst euer Messer. #c
Damit verletzt ihr euch im Ernstfall eher selber.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat zwar eine Menge Großhirn und kann planend handeln, was aber in Punkto Schnelligkeit und Reaktionsvermögen vollkommend irrelevant ist.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Drum kommen da beim schreiben von Texten schon mal komische Sachen raus. Selbst in der Oberpfalz. :m




Warum denn in der Oberpfalz???
#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

@ Kohlmeise

Das bezog sich auf messerschwingende Kampfhundbezwinger. War aber nicht böse gemeint. 





eschawekacarpking schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt es daran, das wir oberpfälzer ein seltsames völkchen sind und weil hier jeder weiss, das mit einem zornigen oberpfälzer nicht gut kirschen essen ist.#q vor allem wenn er abends noch etwas filitieren will. |gr:
> umsonst sagt man nicht: uns wächst das moos im nacken.:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Ich war mal kurz mit einer nymphomanen Oberpfälzerin liiert :k.
Sehr zornig, das Ganze....

|sagnix


----------



## hecq (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Habe die letzten Tage auch intensiv zum Fischen genutzt. Wegen dem schönen Wetter waren leider auch viele Passanten unterwegs, die anscheinend keinen guten Friseur haben und förmlich nur so nach „Opfern“ suchten um ein Gespräch zu Erzwingen. 

  In der Regel strotze ich solchen Experten und sage einfach nichts. Ignorieren hilft eigentlich...

  Beim letzten Fischen konnte ich mir aber einen Kommentar nicht verkneifen. Ein netter Passant der stets aufmerksam Schilder wie „Füttern der Enten verboten“ studiert, sagte zu mir „Das Füttern der Fische ist verboten“. Ich erwiderte dem Herrn: „Dummes Zeug zu erzählen ist hier verboten“. Das stellte ihn auch unverzüglich ruhig und er zog ab.

  Sonst habe ich in drei Tagen die komplette Palette abbekommen.

  „Gibt es hier Fische?“
  „Wie groß sind die hier?“
  „Was für Fische sind das?“
  „Kann man die auch essen?“

  und viele mehr...

  Nachts war man auch nicht verschont. Ich hatte gerade einen Aal gelandet wo eine Dame mit Hund vorbeikam. Der Hund war natürlich am Kläffen und wollte erstmal an den Aal. Eine Frechheit dass die Leute noch nicht mal ihre Hunde zurückhalten… Und dann noch der Spruch „Ich glaube ich komme öfters mit dem Hund vorbei, die scheinen ja dann zu beißen“


----------



## Colophonius (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hey

Beim letzen Angeln haben ein Kumpel und ich folgendes getestet:
Mann steht hinter uns und fragt irgendwann: 
"Gibt es hier überhaupt Fische?"
Wir antworten:
"Nein".

Er hat kein Wort gesagt, nurnoch ein bisschen geschaut und ist dann gegangen


----------



## dodo12 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Okay, das ist auch eine Art den lästigen, immer wieder gleichen Fragen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Boendall (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



colophonius schrieb:


> hey
> 
> beim letzen angeln haben ein kumpel und ich folgendes getestet:
> Mann steht hinter uns und fragt irgendwann:
> ...


n1 #6#6


----------



## antonio (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

solange nur fragen kommen (öfter auch mal dumme) kanns mir egal sein.
man sollte auch bedenken, daß viele passanten von angeln und fischen null ahnung haben.
mit blöden antworten stellen wir uns doch selbst weiter ins abseits.
das soll jetzt nicht heißen, daß man jetzt kein späßchen mit den passanten machen kann.
aber wenn ich jemandem blöde komme nur weil er , wenn auch ne doofe, frage gestellt hat,
heißt es doch dann gleich wieder die bösen angler.
wenn derjenige jedoch ne vernünftige antwort bekommt,fragt er beim nächsten mal auch nicht mehr blöde.

antonio


----------



## eschawekacarpking (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

um das ganze mal mit einwenig rambo wissen aus der oberpfalz abzurunden. und etwas offtopisch zu wirken. |krach:

wer glaubt das ein mensch sich nicht gegen einen hund wehren kann, der hat noch nicht viel erlebt in sachen: auf leben und tod. sicherlich zählen die ersten sekunden..... aber nichts desto trotz. 

mfg 

aus der messerschwingenden oberpfalz. |bigeyes#y


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



eschawekacarpking schrieb:


> der hat noch nicht viel erlebt in sachen: auf leben und tod.




Du schon?
|bigeyes


----------



## rhinefisher (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hi! Was regt Ihr euch eigentlich so über die Fragen auf? Das klingt doch alles nett und freundlich. Als Angler ist man nunmal eine den rest der Welt faszinierende Lichtgestalt - da bleiben bewundernde Fragen nicht aus..:q.
Im umgang mit Passanten immer schön entspannt bleiben und alle Fragen brav beantworten - das tut unserem Image gut..|supergri.
In Sachen "auf Leben und Tod" habe ich noch nicht wirklich viel erlebt, aber während des Studiums habe ich einige Jahre als Türsteher in einer Rocker-Disco gearbeitet. Auch stamme ich aus einer "Jagd & Hund" Familie und hatte auch einen eigenen Hund, einen Bouvier des Flandres.
Diesem Hund habe ich aus versehen mal einen richtig dicken Knüppel mit schmackes auf die Rübe geschlagen, so feste das der Prellschlag in der Schulter zu spüren war - der hat sich nichtmal geschüttelt.. .
Ein Mensch hätte nach diesem Schlag nur noch Fragmente seiner Birne gehabt.. .
Fazzittt; ich bin groß und kräftig und Hunden gegeüber völlig angstfrei - trotzdem weiß ich das ich mit treten schon verloren habe. Ist im Übrigen beim Kampf mit Menschen ganz ähnlich.. .
Petri!


----------



## andyblub (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Ich habe selbst keine Hunde, mag sie aber. Sehe überhaupt nicht ein, wieso ein Tier dafür bestraft wird, weil Herrchen/Frauchen nicht ordnungsgemäß ihre Aufsicht ausüben. Deshalb treffe ich Vorkehrungen: Haken liegen nie so herum, dass Hund oder Kind durchläuft. Ein Wauwau kann höchstens am Futter schnüffeln aber meine Güte...gibt Schlimmeres. Im Gegenteil, ich bin froh, dass der Hund Freilauf erhält und nicht den ganzen Tag an der Leine oder im Haus rumgammelt, ist für so ein Tier sicher nicht so angenehm. 

Diese unnötige Aggressivität mancher kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, da es in den meisten Fällen keinerlei Probleme gibt oder daraus resultieren könnten. Andererseits verstehe ich es auch nicht bei Autofahrern, die direkt loshupen weil jemand mal 1 Sek. an einer roten Ampel steht oder wenn der Vordermann nicht schnell genug um die Kurve kommt...

Sicherlich gibt's Fälle, die mich auch aufregen würden, aber die hier beschriebenen Szenarien sind ja zum Großteil Pillepalle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



andyblub schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst keine Hunde, mag sie aber. Sehe überhaupt nicht ein, wieso ein Tier dafür bestraft wird, weil Herrchen/Frauchen nicht ordnungsgemäß ihre Aufsicht ausüben. Deshalb treffe ich Vorkehrungen: Haken liegen nie so herum, dass Hund oder Kind durchläuft. Ein Wauwau kann höchstens am Futter schnüffeln aber meine Güte...gibt Schlimmeres. Im Gegenteil, ich bin froh, dass der Hund Freilauf erhält und nicht den ganzen Tag an der Leine oder im Haus rumgammelt, ist für so ein Tier sicher nicht so angenehm.
> 
> Diese unnötige Aggressivität mancher kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, da es in den meisten Fällen keinerlei Probleme gibt oder daraus resultieren könnten. Andererseits verstehe ich es auch nicht bei Autofahrern, die direkt loshupen weil jemand mal 1 Sek. an einer roten Ampel steht oder wenn der Vordermann nicht schnell genug um die Kurve kommt...
> 
> Sicherlich gibt's Fälle, die mich auch aufregen würden, aber die hier beschriebenen Szenarien sind ja zum Großteil Pillepalle.


 
Das bisher beste posting in dieser Diskussion. #6#6#6


----------



## Dart (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



andyblub schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, ich bin froh, dass der Hund Freilauf erhält und nicht den ganzen Tag an der Leine oder im Haus rumgammelt, ist für so ein Tier sicher nicht so angenehm.


 Keine Frage, das Problem ist nimmer der Hund sondern der Besitzer, und da gibt es etliche intolerante, schmerzfreie Patienten...für die Rücksichtnahme gleichbedeutend mit Schwäche zu sein scheint
Ansonsten hab ich allzu nervende Passanten mit einem direkten Blick in die Augen, und der sachlichen Mitteilung, das das Gespräch für mich nun beendet ist, immer gut abwehren können. Zu 99% hatte ich beim Angeln aber eher Kontakt zu netten Mitmenschen der nichtangelnden Zunft.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das bisher beste posting in dieser Diskussion. #6#6#6




Da stimme ich hundertprozentig zu!

#r


----------



## atze83 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Ehrlich gesagt stören mich Fragen von Spaziergängern auch überhaupt nicht, ich erkläre gerne. Hab da auch schon echt schöne Dinge erlebt, einer Familie hab ich mal meine komplette Köderpallette erklären müssen, weil die Kiddies (und die Mutter!) mir nicht glauben wollten, dass bunte Plastikfische, Gummifische und Bleche Fische fangen...die waren ganz andächtig und fasziniert, als ich im flachen Wasser den Lauf eines Wobblers erklärt hab:q
Bloß die Sache mit dem bissigen Hund, die war mies...in unserer Familie gibts schon immer Hunde und ich weiß sehr wohl, wie man ihr Verhalten einschätzen muss und dieses Vieh hätte mich definitiv gepackt, wenn ich ihm nicht die Schnauze eingepfeffert hätte! Daher auch meine Vorsicht und die Bereitschaft, beim nächsten Mal( hoffentlich passiert es NIE wieder!!!) so ein Tier zu verletzen, um mich zu schützen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich mit gezogenem Messer zwischen den Zähnen am Wasser steh und dem erstbesten Passanten an die Kehle geh, nur weil er ne Frage hat...:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



atze83 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt stören mich Fragen von Spaziergängern auch überhaupt nicht, ich erkläre gerne.




Geht mir auch so. Manchmal kann das die Menschen aber auch ziemlich verstören...
Ich glaube, irgendwo hab ichs schonmal erzählt, aber dann gebe ich es halt hier nochmal zum Besten.

Ich war letztes Jahr wieder auf dem Weg zum Auto, mit ein paar schönen Barschen im Eimer.
Mein Weg führte mich an einem Freizeithaus für Kinder vorbei. Natürlich war ich gleich von einer Horde Bälger umringt und jeder wollte mal einen Fisch anfassen. Soweit so gut, die Kinder waren sehr nett und wie gesagt, ich nehme mir gerne ein paar Minuten Zeit.
Bis dann ein kleines Mädchen auftauchte und angewidert meinte, ich sei ein Tierquäler. Warte, dachte ich mir, du brauchst einen Crash-Kurs!
Ich fragte sie, ob sie Fleisch esse, was sie energisch bejahte.
Ich brauchte vielleicht 5 Minuten, um ihr die Geschichte ihres Schnitzels zu erklären und ihr so klarzumachen, dass es nicht schon paniert in der Kühltheke geboren wird. Einzelheiten meines kleinen Referats könnt ihr euch denken!
Als ich endete, stand ihr der Mund recht weit offen und sie sagte gar nichts mehr. Ich denke aber, sie wird keinen Angler (und auch keinen Jäger) mehr als Tierquäler bezeichnen .

Und wer weiß, vielleicht hat sie sich ja schon eine Angel zu Weihnachten schenken lassen?


----------



## dirk-mann (18. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das bisher beste posting in dieser Diskussion. #6#6#6




kann ich sofort unterschreiben

gruß dirk:m


----------



## Glöckchen (18. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Ein Freund von uns hat in so einer Situation einfach kommentarlos mit Steinen nach dem schwimmenden Hund geworfen (man muss ja nicht treffen - was kann das arme Tier für dämliche Halter).

Als die Hundebesitzerin daraufhin mit Anzeige drohte, zückte er seinerseits sein Handy, da im besagten Naturschutzgebiet Leinenzwang ausdrücklich ausgeschildert war.

Es hat funktioniert.

Ich ärgere mich aber auch ständig über sowas!


----------



## froxter (18. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Als ich endete, stand ihr der Mund recht weit offen und sie sagte gar nichts mehr. Ich denke aber, sie wird keinen Angler (und auch keinen Jäger) mehr als Tierquäler bezeichnen .
> 
> Und wer weiß, vielleicht hat sie sich ja schon eine Angel zu Weihnachten schenken lassen?




Ja, vielleicht. Oder du hast eine künftige Vegetarierin und energische PETA-Aktivistin "geschaffen"....

War aber imho trotzdem richtig so. #6


----------



## bafoangler (18. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Probleme mit Passanten gibts bei uns auch zuhauf.
So saß ich letzte Woche an einem unserer Vereinsteiche auf Karpfen an. 
Und da diese bei dem guten Wetter an der Oberfläche unterwegs waren, saß ich mit nuch einer Rute in Tarnkleidung hinterm Busch, auf dem Boden beim Carp-Stalking. Leider kamen alle 15min irgendwelche Spaziergänger, die meinten den See umrunden zu müssen, trampelten lautstark und ohne jede Deckung vorbei, und jeder weiß wie sich die lieben scheuen Tierchen dann verhalten. Ein Schlag und der ganze See ist leergefegt...
Solches Verhalten wird jetzt keinem schlimm vorkommen, aber jetzt schilder ich mal die Situation.
Wir haben 2Teiche, die direkt nebeneinander liegen.
Den einen haben wir sozusagen als Naherholungsgebiet freigegeben, haben Bänke aufgestellt und mähen regelmäßig die Ufer, und keinen störts wenn da die Hunde ins Wasser gehen. Sogar einen Grillplatz haben wir geschaffen, sodass für alle Bedürfnisse gesorgt sein sollte.
Der andere See, an dem ich gefischt habe, wurde von uns mit einem hüfthohen Zaun eingefriedet, ist naturbelassen, wir lassen die Brennesseln ungehindert wachsen und haben auf der Strassenseite alle 10m Schilder aufgestellt: "Betreten nur für Mitglieder".
Dennoch fühlen sich täglich etliche Passanten berufen, den See zu umrunden, Picknick zu machen oder Apportier-Übungen mit ihren Hunden zu machen.
Wenn man dann diese netten Mitbürger freundlich über die Verhältnisse aufklärt, darf man sich von Drohungen mit Anzeigen auch anhören, dass sie den Bürgermeister kennen, und gegen die Umzäunung vorgehen werden.
Lustig, da das Gelände und der See unserem Verein gehören.
Selbst der Hinweis auf die Stockenten- und Wasserhuhn-Brutpaare und das Eisvogelpaar am See wird geflissentlich ignoriert, denn "die Natur ist für alle da".
Jaja, man hats nicht leicht, aber leicht hats einen.#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (18. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Heute war ich ne runde feedern da kommt ein hund zu meiner angelstelle gelaufen springt ins wasser wirft meine ruten um. Ich habe sie freundlich darauf hingewiesen das sie ihren hund ausm wasser nehmen soll. Erfolglos!!! bis eine kontroller vorbei kam und das geregelt hat. was soll ich das nächste mel machen????


----------



## MarcinMaximus (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Und genau das gibt es bereits, nur leider nicht verpflichtend.


 
Wieso leider? Ich sehe es überhaupt nicht ein, einen solchen Schein zu machen, nur weil ein paar Idioten nicht mit ihren Hunden umgehen können. Das ist doch sowieso nur Geldabzocke!


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

@Marcin maximus
Du hast doch auch einen Fischereischein gemacht, weil der Gesetzgeber unterstellt, dass nicht jeder angelwütige Bürger mit Fisch und Angel ohne Lehrgang das Richtige macht.
Wo ist da der Unterschied? ( außer im möglichen Ergebnis falschen Angelns / falschen Hundhaltens) Leider kostet das Kohle.
Gruß A.


----------



## heinzrch (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

kann mich noch an das plötzliche Schmatzen unter mir erinnern, als ein Wauwau sich über meine Heilbutt-Pellets hermachte, die ich arglos unter meinem Anglerstuhl deponiert hatte. 
Das tragische war, dass ich auch fertig beköderte Vorfächer am Rand der Schüssel eingehängt hatte. Zum Glück ist nix passiert. Wäre nicht auszudenken, wenn der Hund die Haken erwischt hätte....
Übrigens: Heilbuttpellets kann kein Hund widerstehen, und die riechen das auf 100m.....


----------



## Andal (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Man halte beim Fischen immer eine kleine Portion Frolic, oder Hundekuchen bereit, für den Fall eines haarigen Besuches. Andere Hundehalter mögen es ebenso wenig, wie ich selber, wenn Fremde den Hund ungefragt füttern.

Das macht beide glücklich; den Hund und den Fischer. Was Herrchen/Frauchen meint juckt ned so, es zieht dann aber zügig von dannen.


----------



## Canna (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Andal schrieb:


> Man halte beim Fischen immer eine kleine Portion Frolic, oder Hundekuchen bereit, für den Fall eines haarigen Besuches. Andere Hundehalter mögen es ebenso wenig, wie ich selber, wenn Fremde den Hund ungefragt füttern.
> 
> Das macht beide glücklich; den Hund und den Fischer. Was Herrchen/Frauchen meint juckt ned so, es zieht dann aber zügig von dannen.



Das mag vllt Helfen aber es ist doch auch nicht Sinn der Sache die Tiere mit futter zu füttern was wir/ich zahle.

Und würde ein Hund meine Ruten umwerfen würd ich nicht mehr freundlich bleiben ausser natürlich es wird sich umgehend endschuldigt und der Hund weggerufen


----------



## rhinefisher (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Hi! Ich frage mich, warum ihr so aufdreht - so ein Besuch eines Hundes ist doch meist ganz witzig. Man kann auch übertreiben.. .
Wobei das mit den "Leckerli" auch zur Verständigung zwischen Mensch und Tier beiträgt..:vik:
Petri!


----------



## Merlin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Moin,
also ich nehme immer meinen Hund mit zum Angeln,
schon gehen 90% der Passanten weiter und andere Hunde kommen auch 
nicht bis zum Wasser


----------



## schadstoff (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Moin,
> ja als Angler wird man ständig von Passanten belästigt am schlimmsten finde ich diese Vollidioten die 2 Meter neben einem die Enten füttern obwohl überall Schilder sind wo steht das das verboten ist.
> Oder diese Aushilfs Schimpansen die am Kanal von den Feilern und Spundwänden springen.
> Einen davon hatte ich schon an der Montage gehabt,leider nur in der Badehose gehakt...schade das der nicht richtig gesessen hat.




GRRRR die regen mich auch auf ....vor allem da wenns noch überhaupt beisst alles nur noch brot frisst ^^


----------



## caddel (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Sind es wirklich die Passanten oder *verlangen* wir einfach zuviel?

Klar es nervt wenn an einem privaten Eigentumssee Passanten mit Hunden, Passanten ohne Hunde, Passanten mit Freundinnen, Passanten mit Kindern usw...-----uns beim Angeln stören.

Vor allem dann, wenn dieser private See auch noch schön abseits von Großstädten, Kleinstädten, Gemeinden, Dörfernin naturbelassenem Gelände liegt was nur wir Angler genießen möchten.

Eine kleine Storry aus der nahen Vergangenheit:

Vereinsgelände, gesichert durch Zaun und Schranke, erreichbar über ein Feld welches südlich angrenzt. Grundstücksgröße 15 ha. 4 Teiche, einer mit kleinem Sandstrand. In der näheren Umgebung eine Kleinstadt und viele Dörfer.

Es ist Sommer 2004, ich sitze an See 1 und fische. Innerhalb von 24 Std. rund 30 Leute die das private Grundstück unrechtmäßig betreten.
20 sehr nette Gespräche, die sich in den folgenden Monaten oft wiederholten und sogar dazu geführt haben, das es frischen Butterkuchen von der Oma gebacken als Lieferservice gab.
5 Jugendliche, die den Sandstrand für erste Annäherungsversuche zum anderen Geschlecht nutzten.
(Letztes Jahr haben sie nackig gebadet, obwohl ich dort am Fischen war--- mit Ankündigung und der Frage ob es mich stören würde, wenn sie am anderen Ufer, also dem mit Strand leise Baden würden)
1 erwachsenes Paar, welches letztes Jahr mit einem Säugling dort spazieren waren. ( und die haben am letzten See das gemacht, wodurch kleine Kinder entstehen.Selbst gesehen)
2 Hundebesitzer die ihre Tiere baden ließen.
Ich kenne mitlerweile beide Tiere beim Namen, sie machen Platz neben meinem Angelstuhl und warten auf Streicheleinheiten und was Feines.

Ich freue mich auf den 1. Mai.
Denn dann sehe ich alle wieder.
Freunde, Gäste und bestimmt auch wieder Neulinge, die ich wie alle anderen auch freundlich darauf hinweisen werde, dass sie sich auf einem Privatgelände befinden und bitte Rücksicht nehmen möchten.

Gruß|wavey:
caddel


----------



## Merlin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Das ist es ja schön, aber das ist doch die Ausnahme.
Leider nehmen die meisten Mitmenschen keinerlei Rücksicht aufeinander.


----------



## caddel (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



Merlin schrieb:


> Das ist es ja schön, aber das ist doch die Ausnahme.
> Leider nehmen die meisten Mitmenschen keinerlei Rücksicht aufeinander.



Im Übrigen ist das keine 30 km, in östlicher Richtung von Deinem Wohort entfernt.


----------



## Merlin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Cool wo denn ??


----------



## caddel (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Kleines Stück hinter Winsen.

Mehr wird nicht verraten.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## heinzrch (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

kurz noch ergänzend zu den Heilbuttpellets: Jeder Hund ist total verückt drauf, und verdrückt in kürzester Zeit soviel wie reinpasst. UND: ein Hund der Heilbuttpellets gefressen hat, stinkt mindestens 2 Tage lang gottserbärmlich aus dem Maul nach den Dingern. Also wenn mal ne Dame mit nem weißen Pudel vorbeikommt, wisst ihr, was zu tun ist....


----------



## bobbl (27. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



caddel schrieb:


> Sind es wirklich die Passanten oder *verlangen* wir einfach zuviel?
> 
> Klar es nervt wenn an einem privaten Eigentumssee Passanten mit Hunden, Passanten ohne Hunde, Passanten mit Freundinnen, Passanten mit Kindern usw...-----uns beim Angeln stören.
> 
> ...




|good: Du hast eine wunderbar positive Einstellung #6


----------



## Merlin (28. April 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*



caddel schrieb:


> Kleines Stück hinter Winsen.
> 
> Mehr wird nicht verraten.
> 
> ...


 

Du kannst mich im Sommer ja mal in den Paradies einladen


----------



## Herby777 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dreistigkeit von Passanten*

Moin,

WoW in letzter Zeit steiert sich die Zahl dieser Art von Threads ja gewaltig. Schauerartige Geschichten, PETA und nun noch die Passanten.

Ich selber habe immer die Ruhe beim Angeln geliebt, nun wohne ich seit 1,5 Jahren am Rhein und musste mir in einer Touriehochburg erst die ruhigen Stellen suchen... doch diese ruhigen Stellen werden auch häufig von Hundebesitzern aufgesucht. 

Einige sind zuvorkommend und halten ihren Hund kurz, andere lassen Ihre Hunde dort ins Wasser wo meine Haken schwimmen. Mittlerweile habe ich folgende Prozedur: Bevor der Hund ins Wasser geht nehme ich die Digicam zur Hand, der Hund macht irgendwohin (wenn dem so ist) Foto von Hund + Besitzer. Wenn der Besitzer den Hund bei "meiner Angelstelle" ins Wasser lässt bitte ich Ihn den Hund zurückzupfeifen. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein weise ich Ihn auf die Schilder hin "Hier ist kein Hundeklo" und dass ich 2 nette Fotos für das Ordnungsamt habe. Das wirkt wunder 

Aber ich möchte auch mal ein positives Beispiel nennen. An Himmelfahrt war ich als Spaziergänger an einem Kanal in meiner alten Heimat. Auf uns zu kam eine Hundebesitzerin mit 3 Schäferhunden. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich einen gehörigen Respekt vor Hunden habe, Angst würde ich nie sagen |rolleyes Kurz bevor wir an ihr vorbeigingen zeigte sie auf den Boden, die Hunde kamen angerannt und waren in einer Starre. Soetwas habe ich noch nie erlebt, kein Wort, kein Pfiff, nur ein Zeichen und Ruhe war. Toll, wenn Hundebesitzer sich der Verantwortung bewusst sind die sie mit Hunden haben. 

Zugegeben, viele Hunde sind freidlich, doch Hundebesitzer sollten sich bewusst sein dass es Mitmenschen gibt die Angst vor Hunden haben. Aber dies ist wahrscheinlich eine Endlosdiskusion...

VG
Herby


----------

